# House Bill HR 45



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is in the legislative form, but we all need to see it again. It's so nuts that some of you may not take it serious enough to call your representatives in Washington, but you need to. The only thing that will get this bill passed (besides a democrat congress and president) is complacency.



> Subject: House Bill 'HR 45'
> 
> Are you ready for the House Bill titled 'HR 45, Blair Holt Licensing and Record Act of 2009'. It will make it illegal to own a firearm unless it is registered with the database in Washington D.C. As a gun owner you will have to be finger printed, you will be required to provide your DL#, SS#, you must maintain a valid address at all times, submit to mental and physical health records being put on file, you will also be required to file any address changes and any ownership changes even if private sale. Each update will cost $25 and if you fail to comply you will lose your right to own firearms. This bill and its language mirror almost completely one defeated last year in the House of Representatives by soon to be Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel.
> 
> ...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Didn't that happen long time ago? Free men do not ask permission to bear arms!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just called the Washington office of Earl Pomeroy. The bill is not in committee and they are still looking for cosponsors.


----------

